#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  Castlevania: Symphony of the Night

## Assassin

As a descendant of Dracula, you must end the vampire lineage. Can you free the world from this indescribable terror? Discover the mystery of Castlevania and challenge a legendary adventure like its name. More than 140 enemies, bosses and scary creatures. Wonderful spells: transformed into bats, wolf or ether fog. Guns, secrets and hidden characters ... the biggest Castlevania of all!

*Castlevania: Symphony of the Night*

----------

